# Why GiantUSA does not sell the TCR adv...?



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

TCR composite advanced ISP team as they call it in Europe
The frameset was already for sale in Europe in 2005, and now you can buy it as a complete bike for 06. What is the price in euro by the way of the frameset?

I saw the 06 bikes, and again no trace of that frame. How come GiantUSA does not want to sell it in the US : http://www.magentareign.com/tcr_advanced.html 
I will be interested to know why.


----------



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

Probably because they would sell very few units with the ISP. Resale would be a PITA with the ISP, and they already are selling an advanced frame minus the ISP.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

I have hard time to believe it, especially with the US market. I am sure they will sell more of these frames in the states than anywhere else, well if you want to ride a Giant !


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

They are available in Australia and pricing isn't too bad so if thats the case they'd sell like hotcakes in America where prices are usually 50% of the AUD retail.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

Trevor, I agree with you completely, by the way how much is that frame in Australia ? Thanks.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

I cant confirm exact prices as I merely gleaned over the product guides but from memory:

There was two advanced frames - one in the T Mobile colours without integrated posts; and then the 1 advanced frame with the integrated post. I think that was nearing and from memory they were around the $6-8K mark perhaps a bit more for the integrated version so your looking at no more than $5K US for the top of the line. Not too sure of frame prices.


----------



## nixonkimo (Aug 11, 2005)

whiskers said:


> I have hard time to believe it, especially with the US market. I am sure they will sell more of these frames in the states than anywhere else, well if you want to ride a Giant !


It is because the shipping cost for ISP frame/bike is too much. The shipping cost will be twice for an ISP frame than a normal one. For europe, Giant has his own planet to paint/assembly the frame and no need to do that in Taiwan then shipping out.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

nixonkimo said:


> It is because the shipping cost for ISP frame/bike is too much. The shipping cost will be twice for an ISP frame than a normal one. For europe, Giant has his own planet to paint/assembly the frame and no need to do that in Taiwan then shipping out.


Really? It couldn't be that great.

I suppose Australia is close to Taiwan in the Scheme of things thus the reason we are getting it


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

Nixonkimo, that's interesting what you saying about shipping, I guess every penny counts. Also the colors are different too, not much pink.Is Giant American or Taiwanese?
Thanks guys, good knowledge.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually that's not true. Few Americans can tell the difference between the Advanced model and the regular model and Giants generally aren't associated with super high end bikes. In addition, Americans are less likely to get anything in girly pink color (check their swim shorts if you don't believe me). 



Trevor! said:


> They are available in Australia and pricing isn't too bad so if thats the case they'd sell like hotcakes in America where prices are usually 50% of the AUD retail.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

whiskers said:


> Trevor, I agree with you completely, by the way how much is that frame in Australia ? Thanks.



Not sure how much the just ISP TCR frame retails for but I can tell you that the complete bike retails at $8500au


----------

